# Λίγες γραμμές περί αρχετύπων στην παγκόσμια λογοτεχνία



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2012)

Τα αρχέτυπα, ασφαλώς, δεν περιορίζονται σε μια τέχνη μόνο, αλλά εκτείνονται σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις του πολιτισμού μας. Αρχετυπικές συμπεριφορές συναντάμε ακόμα και σήμερα στην κοινωνία και στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζει η κοινή γνώμη τα δεδομένα και τις καταστάσεις.

Ένα από τα πιο γνωστά αρχέτυπα είναι αυτό της αναζήτησης. Υπάρχουν δυο μεγάλες κατηγορίες που βασίζονται σ’ αυτό το αρχέτυπο: η προσωπική, εσωτερική αναζήτηση και το ταξίδι προς την πατρίδα. Συχνά, αυτά τα δυο συνυφαίνονται, παρουσιάζοντας το αρχέτυπο της «εσωτερικής πατρίδας». Ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι φαίνεται πως κάνει ο Οδυσσέας, στην μεσόγειο, τον 10ο π.Χ. αιώνα ενώ ένα ανάλογο κάνει ο Κουκάι (Kūkai), στην ανατολική Κίνα, τον 9ο αιώνα μ.Χ. (που όμως είναι ιστορικό πρόσωπο. Λέγεται ότι είναι ο επινοητής της συμβολογραφής Κάνα [Kana]). Οι μοίρες, η λύτρωση και η ύβρις παίρνουν υφή, μετέχοντας σε νέα αρχέτυπα. Ο πιστός φίλος που περιμένει για να πει ένα τελευταίο αντίο, η νύφη που χρόνια περιμένει, δίχως να ζήσει με άλλον άντρα*, το έγκλημα ή το λάθος λόγω παρεξήγησης και τραγικής ειρωνείας καθώς και η τελική διαπίστωση ότι το ταξίδι είναι η ζωή και ο προορισμός τελικά δεν έχει σημασία. Παρόμοιες αναζητήσεις κάνει ο _Μικρός Πρίγκιπας_ του *Σεντ Εξιπερί*, όπου βρίσκονται συχνά οι διαπιστώσεις των αρχετύπων, όπως αυτό της διαδρομής ("_Ο καιρός που έχασες για το τριαντάφυλλό σου είναι που το κάνει να έχει σημασία_"). Η διαπίστωση αυτή επαναλαμβάνεται αμέτρητες φορές στην παγκόσμια λογοτεχνία, από τον *Όμηρο* ως τον *Καβάφη*.

Ένα άλλο γνωστό αρχέτυπο που συναντάμε σε πολλές μορφές είναι αυτό της προκατάληψης. Η πιο συνηθισμένη έκφανσή του είναι η προκατάληψη λόγω εμφάνισης. Ακόμα και σήμερα, στον κινηματογράφο, στα κόμικς και στην λογοτεχνία, οι κακοί παρουσιάζονται άσχημοι (και πολλές φορές γερασμένοι) ενώ οι καλοί όμορφοι (και συνήθως με την φρεσκάδα της νιότης). Αυτό το κλισέ στηλιτεύεται από το αρχέτυπο της προκατάληψης. Η ιστορία με το ασχημόπαπο που έγινε κύκνος, η ιστορία με τον καμπούρη κωδωνοκρούστη στην _Παναγία των Παρισίων_ του *Βίκτωρος Ουγκό* (Victor Marie Hugo), η ιστορία με το Τέρας και την Πεντάμορφη που συναντάμε σε διάφορες παραλλαγές (Δράκος και κόρη, βάτραχος και πριγκίπισσα, κ.ά.). Η συμβουλή να μην κρίνουμε απ’ την εμφάνιση, ως αρχετυπικό μοτίβο, αναζωπυρώθηκε στην εποχή μετά δουλείας, μετά την κατάκτηση του νέου κόσμου. Η νέα μορφή προκατάληψης έδωσε τροφή για να γεννηθούν αριστουργήματα του είδους, όπως η _Καλύβα του Μπαρμπα-Θωμά_, της *Χάριετ Μπίτσερ Στόου* (Harriet Beecher Stowe). Υπάρχει βέβαια και η προκατάληψη λόγω φυλετικής διάκρισης, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα από μόνο του.

Η μεγάλη περιπέτεια, που ζούνε συνήθως μικροί ήρωες, είναι επίσης ένα γνωστό αρχέτυπο. Η σύγχρονη παιδική λογοτεχνία -μετά τον 17ο αιώνα-, εκμεταλλεύτηκε αρκετά αυτό το αρχαίο μοτίβο, που συναντάμε με μεγάλη συχνότητα στα παραδοσιακά παραμύθια, αλλά και στα επώνυμα παραμύθια των *Γκριμ* (brothers Grimm) και του *Περό* (Charles Perrault). Η μάνα που φυλάει το παιδί είναι από τα πιο αγαπημένα θέματα και απ’ αυτά που συγκινούν συχνότατα τους αναγνώστες. Αυτό το αρχετυπικό πρότυπο σώζεται σε πραγματικά μυριάδες μορφές της λαϊκής τέχνης, μιας και σαν μοτίβο ήταν ιδιαίτερα αξιαγάπητο στις αφηγήσεις των μαμάδων και γιαγιάδων στα παιδιά. Η ανυπέρβλητη και άδολη αγάπη της μάνας, φανερώνεται μέσα από δημοτικά τραγούδια και μύθους, στο αξεπέραστο "_χτύπησες αγόρι μου;_" που λέει η μάνα στον γιο που της πήρε την καρδιά για να τη χαρίσει στην αγαπημένη του, όταν σκόνταψε και έπεσε στον δρόμο*², στο ποντιακό _Η μάνα εν κρύο νερόν_*³, στην αγκαλιά της Παναγίας για να προστατέψει τον Χριστό, στην αγκαλιά της Νιόβης για να προστατέψει τα παιδιά της. Αυτό το αρχέτυπο δεσπόζει σε πολλά σύγχρονα δημιουργήματα, από το _Θα Γίνεις Άντρας_, της *Σιμόν Φαμπιέν* (Simon Fabienne), ως τις ποικίλες ιστορίες που κυκλοφορούν στο Ίντερνετ (η πατρική αγάπη εκδηλώνεται σπανιότερα σ' αυτά τα μοτίβα, ίσως λόγω της σχέσης κόντρας που συνήθως έχουν οι γιοι με τους πατεράδες τους, ενώ στα παραμύθια συνηθέστερα δεν εμφανίζονται καν, αν υπάρχουν. Ωστόσο αραιά και πού έχουμε δείγματα πατρικής αγάπης σαν μοτίβο, όπως στην σχετικά πρόσφατη ταινία μικρού μήκους του *Κωνσταντίνου Πιλάβιου* -2007).

Λόγω της φύσης τους, τα διηγήματα συχνότερα περιέχουν τέτοια αρχέτυπα, αφού βασίζουν τα σενάριά τους σε καπρίτσια της τύχης, σύντομες αναζητήσεις ή την επιστροφή σε αρχαία πρότυπα. Η πλοκή εκτυλίσσεται γρηγορότερα όταν το αρχέτυπο είναι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμο από συγγραφέα και αναγνώστη. Και τις περισσότερες φορές, αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται ανεπιτήδευτα. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό -ίσως τον μεγαλύτερο- αυτό είναι κάτι που βρίσκουμε συχνά σε παιδικά διηγήματα. Η σειρά της _Μικρής Ζοζεφίνας_, της *Μαρίας Γκρίπε* (Maria Gripe), ξεκινάει απ’ αυτό το αρχέτυπο της αναζήτησης καθώς και το αρχέτυπο του παιδιού που το σκάει απ’ το σπίτι. Το αρχέτυπο της μάνας που κάνει τα πάντα για το παιδί της, συναντάμε και στην ιστορία της Κυρά-Μαρίας και του γιου της του Βουκ, από τον _Αϊτό και το Περιστέρι_ του *Τζέιμς Κρους* (James Krüss). Ακόμα, έναν πακτωλό αρχετύπων βρίσκουμε και στις ιστορίες του *Αισώπου*, στην _Αποκάλυψη_ και σε ολόκληρη την _Βίβλο_ του χριστιανισμού. Οι εθνικές μυθολογίες είναι επίσης εξαιρετικές πηγές αρχετύπων και ιστορίες εμπνευσμένες απ’ αυτές μπορούμε να βρούμε και στην μεταγενέστερη λογοτεχνία, όπως στην _Καλεβάλα_ του *Ελίας Λένροτ* (Elias Lönnrot) και στον _Φρανκεστάιν_ της *Μαίρης Σέλεϊ* (Mary Shelley).




* κι εδώ αποσχίζεται μια υποκατηγορία, αυτή των ναυτικών και των γυναικών που τους περιμένουν να γυρίσουν πίσω. Όπως στο παραδοσιακό "_Σ’το ’πα και σ’το ξαναλέω_", του οποίου την τελευταία στροφή βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα συγκινητική, αν και δεν έχω καταφέρει να διαπιστώσω ακόμα αν είναι μέρος του παραδοσιακού ή προστέθηκε μεταγενέστερα (στην εκδοχή της *Μαρίζας Κωχ* δεν υπάρχει):

_Σ’το ‘πα και σ’το ξαναλέω, μη μου γράφεις γράμματα.
Γιατί γράμματα δεν ξέρω και με πιάνουν κλάματα._

Παρόμοιο μοτίβο εμφανίζεται και στο παραδοσιακό ιρλανδικό τραγούδι _Bonnie Kellswater_. Η εκδοχή των *Πλάνξτι* (Planxty), από το άλμπουμ _The Woman I Loved So Well_ (1980), που διασκευάστηκε το 1985 από την *Λορίνα Μακ Κένιτ*, περιέχει αυτούς τους στίχους:

_For a gold ring he placed on my finger,
Saying "Love, bear this in your mind,
If ever I sail from Old Ireland,
You'll mind I'll not leave you behind_

*² *Ζαν Ρισπέν* (Jean Richepin), _La Glu_ (1881). Μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά από τον *Χέρμπερτ Τρεντς* (Herbert Trench), για την συλλογή _New Poems_ (1907) και στα ελληνικά από τον *Άγγελο Βλάχο*. Μόνο η ελληνική εκδοχή δεν περιέχει συμπληρωματικούς στίχους με επαναλαμβανόμενες λέξεις που δεν σημαίνουν κάτι.

*³
_Η μάνα εν κρύο νερόν και σο ποτήρ' κε μπαίν'
Η μάνα να μη ίνεται, η μάνα να μη εν_


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2012)

Η δημώδης λογοτεχνία όλων των λαών (folklore) είναι γεμάτη από αρχετυπικά μοτίβα, τα περισσότερα των οποίων ταξιδεύουν από λαό σε λαό και από πολιτισμό σε πολιτισμό. Οι καταγραφείς και μελετητές των παραμυθιών και των λαϊκών παραδόσεων θεωρούν ότι μπορεί να συσταθεί ένα πρότυπο κατάταξης σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα, που να τυποποιεί τα παραμύθια κατά τα συστατικά τους μέρη, με τις πολυάριθμες παραλλαγές τους. Έτσι χτίστηκε το μοντέλο Aarne-Thompson (των λαογράφων Άντι Άρνε και Στιθ Τόμσον --τελευταία και με διορθώσεις από τον Hans-Jörg Uther), που περιλαμβάνει κάπου 2500 βασικά μοτίβα (_τύπους _παραμυθιών) και τα κατατάσσει αριθμητικά. Ας πούμε, η Σταχτοπούτα ανήκει στον τύπο 510Α κατά Aarne-Thompson, από τη βασική κατηγορία της «Καταδιωγμένης Ηρωίδας». Η Οδύσσεια είναι γεμάτη από _παραμυθιακούς τύπους_, ή, να το πω καλύτερα, οικοδομείται πάνω σε παραμυθιακούς τύπους (η Ιλιάδα λιγότερο).

Ενδιαφέρουσα η περιήγησή σου, Ελληγενή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα η περιήγηση. Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουμε διαβάσει σχετικές αναλύσεις, νομίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή αρχίζουμε να αντιλαμβανόμαστε τα αρχέτυπα στα αναγνώσματά μας και, αν έχουμε καλούς δασκάλους, μας βοηθάνε να τα ξεχωρίζουμε. Βέβαια, καθώς διάβαζα, έβαζα κάποιες δημιουργίες που μου είναι πιο οικείες στη θέση κάποιων παντελώς αγνώστων που ανέφερες, Helle. 

Και έχω κι ένα πρόβλημα ορολογίας: υπάρχει το αρχέτυπο, το θέμα, το μοτίβο της προκατάληψης που θέλει όμορφο τον καλό και άσχημο τον κακό. Και υπάρχει και το μοτίβο που στηλιτεύει αυτή την προκατάληψη και μας δίνει το ασχημόπαπο που γίνεται κύκνος και το βατράχι που γίνεται πρίγκιπας. Αυτό το μοτίβο δεν μπορεί να έχει το ίδιο όνομα. Περισσότερο θα έλεγα ότι είναι ένα μοντέλο _αντι-προκατάληψης_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, στο σημείο με την προκατάληψη το μπουρδούκλωσα. Επίσης κάπου έγραψα "αξιαγάπητο" αντί "αγαπητό".

Earion, πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό με το μοντέλο Aarne-Thompson. Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπάρχει τόσο εκτεταμένη δουλειά πάνω σ' αυτό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ, προσφέρεται γι' άφθονες ώρες ενδιαφέρουσας ανάγνωσης. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]
> * κι εδώ αποσχίζεται μια υποκατηγορία, αυτή των ναυτικών και των γυναικών που τους περιμένουν να γυρίσουν πίσω. Όπως στο παραδοσιακό "_Σ’το ’πα και σ’το ξαναλέω_", του οποίου την τελευταία στροφή βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα συγκινητική, αν και δεν έχω καταφέρει να διαπιστώσω ακόμα αν είναι μέρος του παραδοσιακού ή προστέθηκε μεταγενέστερα (στην εκδοχή της *Μαρίζας Κωχ* δεν υπάρχει):
> 
> _Σ’το ‘πα και σ’το ξαναλέω, μη μου γράφεις γράμματα.
> ...



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μέρος του παραδοσιακού ή αν είναι προσθήκη - αν και συνήθως με τα παραδοσιακά δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να διαπιστώσουμε αν και πότε προστέθηκε οτιδήποτε, αφού πολλά σχηματίζονται εξελικτικά, με προσθήκες και παραλλαγές που αν πιάσουν, ενσωματώνονται - όμως και μένα το τραγούδι με συγκινεί και η τελευταία στροφή που λες με κάνει ν' ανατριχιάζω.

Σ' το 'πα και σ' το ξαναλέω - Νατάσα Μποφίλιου 





 
Και με όργανα, πάλι με την τελευταία στροφή, από την Νεκταρία Καραντζή με τον Χρόνη Αηδονίδη, στη Ρόδο.

Σχετικά με την αναμονή της πολυπόθητης επιστροφής των ναυτικών: _Καλημερίσματα_ από την Κάλυμνο, όπου ήξεραν πολύ καλά τι θα πει νοσταλγία και νόστος, στο νήμα Sea shanties & sea songs. Προς το παρόν, συγκρατούμαι με τα τραγούδια, αλλά για τη συνέχεια δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα, ε;

Ευχαριστούμε, Ελληγεννή. :)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 7, 2012)

Ωραίο θέμα, Ελληγενή! 
Η κακιά γυναίκα -της μάγισσας η κόρη- στο ποίημα του Ρισπέν, ζήτησε την καρδιά της μάνας, όχι το κεφάλι της:

_Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΑΣ
Ένα παιδί, μοναχοπαίδι αγόρι,
αγάπησε μιας μάγισσας την κόρη.
-Δεν αγαπώ εγώ, του λέει, παιδιά,
μ' αν θέλεις να σου δώσω το φιλί μου,
της μάνας σου να φέρεις την καρδιά
να ρίξω να τη φάει το σκυλί μου.

Τρέχει ο νιος τη μάνα του σκοτώνει
και την καρδιά τραβά και ξεριζώνει.
Και τρέχει να την πάει, μα σκovτάφτει
και πέφτει ο νιος κατάχαμα με δαύτη.

Κυλάει ο γιος και η καρδιά κυλάει
και την ακούει να κλαίει και να μιλάει.
Μιλάει η μάνα στο παιδί και λέει:
-Εχτύπησες, αγόρι μου; ...και κλαίει.
(Μετάφραση: Άγγελος Βλάχος)
Αυτή τη μετάφραση του Άγγελου Βλάχου έχει μελοποιήσει ο πατέρας της ελληνικής οπερέτας Νίκος Χατζηαποστόλου κι αποτελεί ένα διαχρονικό κόσμημα του λυρικού ρεπερτορίου._

(τα παραπάνω είναι παρμένα από εδώ)
Στο γιουτούμπιον δεν βρήκα την εκδοχή Χατζηαποστόλου, μόνο του Θαλασσινού, που έχει άλλους στίχους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Η κακιά γυναίκα -της μάγισσας η κόρη- στο ποίημα του Ρισπέν, ζήτησε την καρδιά της μάνας, όχι το κεφάλι της:


Πρέπει να παίρνω μαζί μου τα γυαλιά για τους ελέφαντες...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρέπει να παίρνω μαζί μου τα γυαλιά για τους ελέφαντες...


:twit:

Μου είχε κάνει τρομαχτική -κυριολεκτικά- εντύπωση αυτή η ιστορία, μας την είχε πει ο δάσκαλος στο Δημοτικό και είχε έναν τόσο εκφραστικό τρόπο να διηγείται, που ακόμα θυμάμαι πόσο είχα τρομάξει με την εικόνα της καρδιάς της μάνας να σπαρταράει στο χώμα, ρωτώντας το παιδί της αν χτύπησε!


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Μου είχε κάνει τρομαχτική -κυριολεκτικά- εντύπωση αυτή η ιστορία, μας την είχε πει ο δάσκαλος στο Δημοτικό και είχε έναν τόσο εκφραστικό τρόπο να διηγείται, που ακόμα θυμάμαι πόσο είχα τρομάξει με την εικόνα της καρδιάς της μάνας να σπαρταράει στο χώμα, ρωτώντας το παιδί της αν χτύπησε!



Πού να δεις εμένα, που η δασκάλα που μου την είπε ήταν η μάνα μου.
Πρέπει ν' αλλάξω γυαλιά, τούτα θαμπώνουν εύκολα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Ωραίο θέμα, Ελληγενή!
> Η κακιά γυναίκα -της μάγισσας η κόρη- στο ποίημα του Ρισπέν, ζήτησε την καρδιά της μάνας, όχι το κεφάλι της.



Πράγματι και σ' ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση. Στα ελληνικά κυκλοφορεί και η εκδοχή με το κεφάλι, που είναι σε μορφή παραμυθιού, όχι ποιήματος­· μου την έλεγε η μάνα μου όταν ήμουν μικρός. Αν μπορεί κάποιος, ας κάνει την διόρθωση. Υπάρχει και η εκδοχή του Fabrizio de Andrè, που το φόκους πέφτει στην γυναίκα/μάγισσα κι όχι στην μάνα. Το τραγούδι λέγεται _La ballata dell'amore cieco_


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

...
Και του Δημήτρη Μητρόπουλου, εδώ με τη σοπράνο Μυρσίνη Μαργαρίτη και τον Στέφανο Νάσο στο πιάνο:





 
Κι εκεί η Ballata dell'Amore Cieco (o della Vanità) από τον Φαμπρίτσιο ντε Αντρέ.

Έγινε η διόρθωση.


----------

